# Craftsman mower 6.75



## marieantoinette1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a Craftsman lawnmower 6.75 that when I pull it to start it the string is really loose and won't wind back up unless I play with it a lot. It takes about 10-15 min for me to get it started. I prime it plenty but it is very hard to start and I have to keep pulling the string to keep it going once it does crank. Does anyone know how I can fix the string or what the problem may be?
Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The whole spring/string unit is usually held on by 2 bolts and can be removed to replace the string or rewind the spring.

The running problem sounds like a plugged gas line or possibly some water in the gas tank. See any globules in the bottom?


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Apr 15, 2008)

The spring can be rewound? Globules in the gas tank? I don't see anything other than gas. I'll look with a flashlight, maybe that will help. Thanks so much.


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are some tutorials on how to rewind the starter.
#1 <<Yours is probably something like this
#2<<another one here (different)


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

the spring contraption you speak of is called a recoil. if the pin that holds the "eye" of the spring is broken you you will have to purchase another one they are'nt very expensive. the other style i think just has the sprin held by a slot that locks the dead end. in either case a new one would be a lot less hassle and once they go bad the used one usually doesnt last long after being repared. the starting problem sounds like either forien matter in the gas..or worst case a partially sheared crankshaft key. to change the key which cost about 2 dollars u.s. you have to pull the flywheel. it is fairly simple but not for the novice to attempt. taken to a shop you should be looking at roughly 200 dollars at the very most to fix...depending on what area your in. maybe as little as 100 dollars at a small privatly owned shop.


----------



## barncat (Jan 11, 2005)

$100!!!...waste of money!...for that amount you can get a new mower!

you could also get some tools to fix the old machine....you don't have to be an expert to take off the flywheel and replace the shear pin, which i doubt is the problem...more likely the motor is worn out, low compression.

take off the recoil starter and fix it......clean out gas tank, carb!!!, and lines...clean off or replace spark plug......if that doesn't fix it, buy a new one...do you really need 6hp???!!!


----------



## marieantoinette1 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have an acre to mow so I think a $100 mower isn't quite good enough. I don't really want to repair too much on my own. I did take the cover off and blow some air into the recoil and it started on the 1st pull. That was great. But as I was mowing my self propelled part quit working. It looks as if the belt doesn't work. It is tight but I couldn't get the blade off because I didn't have the right size socket. There may be something stuck where the belt goes on to the shaft to the blade is. The belt looks to be in great shape. Would there be another reason the belt wouldn't be spinning? The mower will still cut the grass so the blade must be turning.


----------

